# Surrogacy Question



## beadle1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,
Can anyone tell me if a Surrogate is unmarried but living with her long term Partner, would an Intended Father be able to put his own name down on the Birth Certificate from the offset, giving him equal Parental rights with the Surrogate Mother?
Secondly, if the Intended Father is recognised as the Legal Parent from day one, is a Parental Order then only required for the Intended Mother?  Or do both Intended Parents still have to go through the Parental Order process?

Thanks for your help


----------



## SamanthaB (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi im sure that you can put the intended father on the birth certificate as long as your not married. Not 100 per cent on the parental order.  There is another post on here somewhere that will be able to give you the answers you need xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

If the surrogate is unmarried then you can put the IF on the birth certificate, and he will share parental status/authority with the surrogate until you get your parental order.  A parental order is always a joint application by both intended parents, whether the IF is already the father or not.

Hope that helps.

Natalie


----------

